# Arrest Made After Toddler Molested Live Online



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Police Rescue Child Two Hours After Assault_

*TORONTO -- *A man who was sexually abusing a young girl in his home was arrested after he transmitted images of the assault via the Internet to an undercover detective, police said Thursday.

The girl, a preschooler, was rescued two hours later in what Toronto police's child exploitation unit said was its first case of observing a live assault.

"My first reaction was that I wanted to reach through the monitor and grab the child," said Detective Paul Krawczyk, the undercover officer who witnessed the alleged assault Sunday.

He alerted police in St. Thomas, a city in southwestern Ontario where police believed the man lived, and they were able to track him down in two hours.

"To see this child and look that child in the eyes and realize that the child was live somewhere, being abused, we had to save the child right then," Krawczyk said at a news conference. "The minute we realized what was happening, we went as fast as we could."

Krawczyk belongs to Toronto's Child Exploitation Section, acclaimed for its work tracking down child pornographers on the Internet. Microsoft Corp. teamed with the detectives last year to launch a software program designed to help police forces around the world hunt down child porn Internet traffickers.

"The message to all pedophiles, and people who want to sexually exploit children on the Internet is that we are on the Internet 24/7, we know where you are and we will find you," Krawczyk said.

Krawczyk, who was posing as an online pedophile, said he established a relationship with the man in an Internet chat room for pedophiles in January.

After the detective gained his trust, the suspect on Sunday sent still images recorded on a Web cam, which were transmitted in "real time" to a private site, which Krawczyk declined to disclose.

"I can't get into exactly what the program is," Krawczyk told The Associated Press. "But you see the images immediately. I was talking with him and, I can't get into the details of what were in the pictures, but I knew that it was happening live."

He said the identity of the 34-year-old man was not being released to protect the girl. He declined to say whether the suspect was related to her.

Krawczyk said the girl was safe with family members and getting medical care.

The man's bail hearing was set for Tuesday and he faces 10 charges of sexual assault and the production, possession and distribution of child pornography.

Krawczyk said that although he had established a relationship with the suspect last January, it was not until Sunday, when he observed the live assault, that police had cause to arrest him. He would not say how he tracked the suspect down to St. Thomas.

The Child Exploitation unit is credited with helping Florida police locate a young girl who had appeared in a series of sexually explicit photographs taken at a Walt Disney World hotel.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​_*Witness to a pedophile's sickening on-line show*

*Ontario man arrested after officer sees predator abuse girl in real time*

OLIVER MOORE AND OMAR EL AKKAD 
With reports from Scott Deveau and Timothy Appleby

He is a father of two, a small-town photographer with a home studio who occasionally made calendars to sell at the local mall. He was also, police allege, offering more disturbing material on-line.
An investigator said the man sent him real-time video of the sexual abuse of a preschooler Sunday. According to police, the undercover officer, who had been posing as a pedophile since January, continued to chat on-line with the man while setting in motion a trio of police forces that quickly tracked him down.
Less than 90 minutes later, police turned up at a townhouse in a small community near London, Ont. It was apparently the man's first clue he had been corresponding with an undercover officer.
"When the police came to his door, that's when he realized that the police were involved," said Detective Constable Paul Krawczyk, an officer with Toronto's child exploitation unit.

Although police would not give any details about the suspect, The Globe and Mail has learned that he is 34, married and the father of two daughters. People who lived near the family described them as friendly people who had moved into the neighbourhood, which lies at the edge of the town, in search of a bigger house.
Police said the man was found with the help of his Internet service provider, which was able to identify him through the electronic record he had left during his on-line behaviour."I do want to say right now that in no way did the undercover officer participate in this," Det. Constable Krawczyk said. "This was shown to the undercover officer, and immediately we went out to try to locate her. It was nothing that we participated willingly in."
The portrayal of domestic suburban life jars with the images police said were being produced at the house. Det. Constable Krawczyk, who saw them, said the depictions of abuse of the girl were sickening even to veteran officers.
"You think you see everything, or you think you can deal with everything, but at that moment, what I recall is my heart racing out of control, sweating, and feeling like I was going to throw up, to be honest," he told a news conference in Toronto.
"Just knowing that -- we see these images. Unfortunately we see a lot of them, many times a day even. But to see this child, you know, and look in that child's eyes and realize that that child was live somewhere and that we had the possibility to save her right -- save the child right then, it's difficult to describe. It was a bit odd, and I'm getting the same feeling right now talking about it."
Police would not explain the tactics they used while tracking the man, but did say that until recently they knew only his general area. Internet experts say that suggests investigators had followed the path of material he had sent on-line, tracing it back to the first router it passed through and thus getting an idea of his rough location.
"You will be able to identify the area, most likely a part of a town, but it would not be too specific," explained Hasan Cavusoglu, an expert on Internet security and privacy with the Sauder School of Business at the University of British Columbia.
Officers from the local police department were able to make a speedy arrest. 
They found the girl at the house and said she is now safe with family members.
Det. Constable Krawczyk -- who warned pedophiles that police are watching and that they will be caught -- said the incident shows how emboldened child abusers are by the anonymity provided by the Internet.
"They're getting more daring because the Internet allows them to talk about their conquests and allows them to discuss with like-minded people," he said.
"You couldn't go down the street 30 years ago and say, 'I'm a pedophile and who else is here?' Now you can go down the street known as the Internet and say who else here is a pedophile and talk about it and set up places where you can meet and talk about it and normalize it."
An expert on sexual disorders made a related point in an interview last night, saying that the quantity of readily available material on the Internet can be a dangerous enabler for people with pedophiliac leanings.
"It's kind of like someone who perhaps had a predilection toward being an alcoholic and you put a pile of alcohol at his door," warned Dr. Fred Berlin, an associate professor in the department of psychiatry and behavioural sciences at Johns Hopkins Medicine in Baltimore. "The Internet blurs fantasy and reality. People . . . can easily cross the line."
Police said they seized two computers and about 100 CD-ROMs and floppy disks from the man's home after his arrest. The man, who appeared in court yesterday and was remanded, is facing 11 assault and pornography charges. His bail hearing is set for Tuesday.

_​


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

send him to jail and allow bubba to molest him live on the web.. sh*tbag.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

castrate the lil prick from the neck up!online...show the twisted f'ks what should happen to em.


----------

